

I'm into enterprise all in to recover fast - ThomPete
http://lundxy.com/2009/11/im-into-enterprise-all-in-to-recover-fast/

======
bediger
I hope this guy writes in some kind of shorthand/code that conveys meaning to
some subculture, cause it didn't make any sense at all to me.

